# Heavy 10L:  DIY Collet Closer or Collet Chuck?



## Splat (Mar 16, 2013)

Waiting for fresh coat to dry on my Heavy 10L's saddle and dreaming of making metal shavings.    There are a few projects I'd like to undertake after I get my feet wet enough that will contain small <1/2" parts. Right now I only have a 3-jaw chuck and dead centers.

Is it possible to build a DIY  5C collet closer assembly for a Heavy 10  or would a collet chuck like this one from Tools4cheap be a better route and why? Thanks.


----------



## GaryK (Mar 16, 2013)

Splat said:


> Is it possible to build a DIY  5C collet closer assembly for a Heavy 10  or would a collet chuck like this one from Tools4cheap be a better route and why? Thanks.




They are easy enough to build: Get a piece of THIS tubing first. It has the correct dimensions. It's the correct ID for the threads already.

Tools4Cheap sells a spindle adapter for a 5C.

You can see the one I made HERE.


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 16, 2013)

A agree - add some fun and learning curve experience to your day and try making one. I had very little experience when I build this one for my 10L. I think you would enjoy the challenge. )


----------



## Splat (Mar 17, 2013)

Really?! You guys have given me the impetus to make my own. Gary or Brassmagnet, do you have any plans or a build writeup for your closer? Thanks.


----------



## Splat (Mar 17, 2013)

OK, I just found a 5c collet adapter sleeve so I have 1 part of the whole shebang. Guys, for the thread protector/knockout nut can I use a plain old 2-1/4x8 hex nut or is there something special about the real one?


----------

